# The Hunger Games! [trailer content]



## toiletstand (Nov 14, 2011)

The Hunger Games HD Theatrical Trailer - YouTube




Get excited!

Anyone a fan of these books? Read them a few months back and was pleasantly surprised by the quality in the story. If i had to compare this to a previous novel the first that would come to mine is Ender's Game/Shadow. I wasn't very interested in the movie until I did some research and heard about some actors that have signed up. 

Prior to this we only had a teaser and a few character posters to gawk at but with this trailer, it's safe to say that I'm pretty pumped to see this come March.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 12, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> Get excited!
> 
> Anyone a fan of these books? Read them a few months back and was pleasantly surprised by the quality in the story. If i had to compare this to a previous novel the first that would come to mine is Ender's Game/Shadow. I wasn't very interested in the movie until I did some research and heard about some actors that have signed up.
> 
> Prior to this we only had a teaser and a few character posters to gawk at but with this trailer, it's safe to say that I'm pretty pumped to see this come March.



Ya I'm really looking forward to this. I've read the book series and found it to be quite amazing. I liked the fact that it all felt very human. In other words plausible and nothing "super" about it. And no fairytale ending at the end of the series. I hate books where shit gets crazy and real, then everyone walks away happy as if they wouldn't be traumatized by such things. The trailers have looked promising and I'm only unhappy with a couple of the actor choices. 

Now we wait...


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 13, 2012)

yup! my only worry is that the trailer features all the action stuff and im afraid the movie could get a little heavy handed with the romancey stuff.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 13, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> yup! my only worry is that the trailer features all the action stuff and im afraid the movie could get a little heavy handed with the romancey stuff.



ya that concerns me too, but there are plenty of action moments. The hunger games it self don't start until halfway through the book though soooo...

I'm more concerned about having to be ashamed to see it if Burger King and the tweenights do that Team shit. Nothin I hate more than tweens and their faux fads.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 13, 2012)

I quite like the books. Read them over my Xmas holidays last year.

My main concern is Katniss doesn't look how I picture in my head at _all_ (lol???) and that it's only PG-13, which was to be expected, concerning the target audience but I was hoping for some gruesome stuff to mirror the book's contents


----------



## flint757 (Feb 13, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> I quite like the books. Read them over my Xmas holidays last year.
> 
> My main concern is Katniss doesn't look how I picture in my head at _all_ (lol???) and that it's only PG-13, which was to be expected, concerning the target audience but I was hoping for some gruesome stuff to mirror the book's contents



Ya me too. Funny about Katniss I don't know what I pictured, but she fits the part alright. Peeta (Hutcherson I think) I haven't liked that kid in any movie he has ever done so hopefully he steps up to the plate.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought my midnight premiere tickets today. Super stoked on it. My girlfriend has been trying to get me to read these books forever but I slacked on it. Started on book one a few nights ago and ended up reading the whole thing in just a couple of hours. Trailers all look great. Elizabeth Banks in Effie's wardrobe/makeup really threw me for a loop, doesn't look like her at all.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm rather looking forward to this. I read the series when I went home for Christmas, and I was completely surprised by it. I thought it was going to be a sci-fi Twilight meets a Roman colosseum, but I liked how viscerally real it was. There was of course some suspension of disbelief to be had in a certain amount of good luck in favour of the protagonists (as to be expected), but apart from that it was a full on experience to read.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 18, 2012)

I feel as if I should read the book before seeing the movie. I've heard good things about it!


----------



## flint757 (Mar 18, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I feel as if I should read the book before seeing the movie. I've heard good things about it!



Ya you should. The first book is the better of the 3 out of the series IMO. They progressively get worse. The second book is good enough to read, but I was not a fan of the third book, I thought it was ridiculous and she didn't write the story well enough for things to be properly visualized.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got finished reading the book 2 days ago after wanting to see what the hype was. Amazing story, now just hoping the movie doesn't _totally_ butcher it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got the first book yesterday and am loving it, really excited to see the movie, even if I will criticize it relentlessly after reading the book. I'm curious to see how they do the outfits for Katniss and Peeta's first appearance.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 19, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Just got the first book yesterday and am loving it, really excited to see the movie, even if I will criticize it relentlessly after reading the book. I'm curious to see how they do the outfits for Katniss and Peeta's first appearance.



It is in one of the trailers I think.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 22, 2012)

My girlfriend picked up the books last year and was raving about 'em. So, I figured I'd read them over my last christmas holidays. Got through the whole trilogy in like a week. Thought it was a great story and I've got my VIP tickets for friday...boo ya, no line for me. lol.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Comparing this to Ender's Game is a big deal for me.....I'm gunna have to go read it now.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 22, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Comparing this to Ender's Game is a big deal for me.....I'm gunna have to go read it now.



They both fall under dystopia's, but the one comparison I have been hearing in excess is towards Battle Royale. I personally don't see it, but maybe those same people if they saw a monkey in a movie would think that they were all the same too.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to be the asshole. Not sure how you can't draw the parallels to Battle Royale.



Spoiler



I mean, even the young couple in love being involved with the contest having more than one victor. The entire premise of a deathmatch for children as punishment. All of the complications and emotions involved with being faced with a decision and situation like this.



Call me biased, I am. But denying the comparisons seems silly. Looks like a well made movie though.

Battle Royale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## flint757 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't see a comparison because children fighting and death matches isn't new for even Battle Royale (nor are dystopia's) and that doesn't even begin till half way through the book. There are similarities for sure, but I don't see an out right that the whole thing is similar as many BR fans have "claimed". That and the death matches occurring happen under different circumstances, and for Battle Royale is the central theme. Whereas, after the first book the game is just a side note for the hunger games. As a whole package the game is honestly not relevant to the series other than a plot tool. It is like if there were 2 movies about WWII or 2 movies about being POW or 2 movies about robots or a million other things. Having similar themes and/or plot tools does not make something similar because I define similar as to be close to the same which is not the case here. TBH from a straight up killing flick I'm sure I'll enjoy BR more than this, but Hunger Games has a lot more depth than that. Just my opinion YMMV


----------



## Xaios (Mar 23, 2012)

Saw the movie at a midnight release last night. I thought it was pretty good. Not incredible, but pretty good.

The first half dragged a bit. This is probably my own personal gripe, but only 1984 can be 1984. A lot of "ultra-surveillance, government controls everything" settings just don't resonate with me, because they're just not plausible. I know that in this case they're a means to an end (telling the story of the Hunger Games themselves), but that aspect of the story just isn't convincing for me.

However, I think that's more a problem with the story than the movie. The visual style was admittedly quite interesting.

The movie picked up a LOT once the actual games started. Honestly, it was like someone flipped a switch and decided, "hey let's actually DIRECT this sucker." From the start of the games to the end of the movie, I really don't have any complaints. It's just unfortunate that the first half of the movie dragged it down.

And yeah, Jennifer Lawrence. 

EDIT: One other gripe. Donald Sutherland is flat out phoning it in. His performance is... well, non-existent.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not sure you caught my pointing out that a good portion of BR is spent on the emotions and decisions arising from having to kill peers for no other reason than you have to. Which is the same exact theme of Hunger Games. The "theme" of BR isn't a big deathmatch. The deathmatch is just the stage. Just like Hunger Games. If you say the game is just a plot tool, you can apply it both ways. It's not like the semantics of a dystopian future matter as much as that it is there nonetheless (even though they both are inflicted because of rebellion). They're both dystopian futures and you said yourself that it's a plot tool. Of course it is, but it's also the main plot tool to explore the feelings and experience of the characters. Without the deathmatch or the game in your movie, both movies lose all relevance.

For anyone who hasn't seen BR, yeah, it's bloody, but it's not just a murder gore fest.

I'd say that's pretty similar. But also, just my opinion and YMMV.


Edit: To be noted, I'm going to read and watch Hunger Games, because the movie looks intriguing. I want to see how they do it.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Saw the movie at a midnight release last night. I thought it was pretty good. Not incredible, but pretty good.
> 
> The first half dragged a bit. This is probably my own personal gripe, but only 1984 can be 1984. A lot of "ultra-surveillance, government controls everything" settings just don't resonate with me, because they're just not plausible. I know that in this case they're a means to an end (telling the story of the Hunger Games themselves), but that aspect of the story just isn't convincing for me.
> 
> ...



The book drags in the beginning too actually. The game starts like half way through and then kicks into high gear when the game starts. She wasn't very good at time management. The second movie will follow the same time format as the first movie because it also dragged for the first half.



Mr Violence said:


> I'm not sure you caught my pointing out that a good portion of BR is spent on the emotions and decisions arising from having to kill peers for no other reason than you have to. Which is the same exact theme of Hunger Games. The "theme" of BR isn't a big deathmatch. The deathmatch is just the stage. Just like Hunger Games. If you say the game is just a plot tool, you can apply it both ways. It's not like the semantics of a dystopian future matter as much as that it is there nonetheless (even though they both are inflicted because of rebellion). They're both dystopian futures and you said yourself that it's a plot tool. Of course it is, but it's also the main plot tool to explore the feelings and experience of the characters. Without the deathmatch or the game in your movie, both movies lose all relevance.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen BR, yeah, it's bloody, but it's not just a murder gore fest.
> 
> ...



If I read or watched only the first one (which apparently you haven't, but glad you will) I would agree to an extent because it is more relevant. I am biased I guess because the game has little relevant to the rest of the series more so as it progresses. It has been like a year since I've seen Battle Royale so it isn't fresh on my mind, but it does seem people who haven't seen/read on both sides are a little too convinced IMO. Nonetheless, gladiators, condemned, running man, etc. all share themes with both, why because all in all in both cases the material is unoriginal.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 23, 2012)

Both Battle Royale and The Hunger Games are based on ancient Rome and the Colosseum, so of course there are going to be similar themes. 

EDIT: I'm sure Battle Royale is a good story too, and I may just check it out. I remember seeing an ad for the movie version seven or eight years ago, and it scared me (I was thirteenish). Even though that ad was ages ago, reading the Hunger Games did remind me of BR (apparently scaring me will leave an impression ), but I still enjoyed THG because they're both based on the same oppressive regime and suppression/entertainment system. Besides, they're both ripping off the comic where Asterix went to the colosseum.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 23, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Nonetheless, gladiators, condemned, running man, etc. all share themes with both, why because all in all in both cases the material is unoriginal.



Don't forget The Pest!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Saw it today. Not bad. See it again? No.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 23, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Saw it today. Not bad. See it again? No.



haha that does seem to be the general consensus of those not completely obsessed with the books. They chose the wrong director IMO and I haven't even seen it yet. I read some of the bad reviews and basically the pacing and use of the camera ruined some parts. I also read that they took away the futuristic aspect of it which makes no sense since it is set in the future. It is understandable to because some parts of the book were poorly written which only made it worse translated on the big screen (according to second hand accounts) nonetheless I'll probably see it next Friday...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 23, 2012)

I mean it wasn't bad just nothing memorable. I mean some moments were VERY emotional but not as emotional as when Gandalf died in The Fellowship of the Ring xD that shit made me cry even though I knew he'd come back.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 23, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I mean it wasn't bad just nothing memorable. I mean some moments were VERY emotional but not as emotional as when Gandalf died in The Fellowship of the Ring xD that shit made me cry even though I knew he'd come back.



Well damnit now I want to watch LOTR


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 24, 2012)

saw it last night, i was entertained a little but for the most part the movie fell flat for me. visually i was interested and i liked how the themes were dark considering this was a teen movie (im a sucker for anything that channels the energy of The Lottery) but for the most part the character killed it for me. They killed it, because aside from Rue Katniss and Pita (im assuming that's how you spell his name cuz i haven't read the books) no other tribute is really a character, so i didn't get a emotional response from any of the "bad" characters dying, nor the tributes being slaughtered at the beginning. i get no backstory or anything, hell i don't even remember their names; not the prissy bitch from district 1, or the big dick from district 1 or anyone else... just those 3 characters. the worst part is considering the running time of the the film (which is pretty lengthy) i dont know how you can put in more character development at the expense of other scenes... either way you've lost important parts of the story.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> saw it last night, i was entertained a little but for the most part the movie fell flat for me. visually i was interested and i liked how the themes were dark considering this was a teen movie (im a sucker for anything that channels the energy of The Lottery) but for the most part the character killed it for me. They killed it, because aside from Rue Katniss and Pita (im assuming that's how you spell his name cuz i haven't read the books) no other tribute is really a character, so i didn't get a emotional response from any of the "bad" characters dying, nor the tributes being slaughtered at the beginning. i get no backstory or anything, hell i don't even remember their names; not the prissy bitch from district 1, or the big dick from district 1 or anyone else... just those 3 characters. the worst part is considering the running time of the the film (which is pretty lengthy) i dont know how you can put in more character development at the expense of other scenes... either way you've lost important parts of the story.



Ya the book does go into more detail on a hand full of the "bad" guys. The slaughter that happens at the beginning is actually just as disconnected as what you described.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 24, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Ya the book does go into more detail on a hand full of the "bad" guys. The slaughter that happens at the beginning is actually just as disconnected as what you described.



yeah just give me some obvious introduction or something.. idk they just didn't feel relevant.. im more interested in seeing what happens next than i was interested in the movie when i was watching it.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 25, 2012)

flint757 said:


> *Ya the book does go into more detail on a hand full of the "bad" guys*. The slaughter that happens at the beginning is actually just as disconnected as what you described.



Even then though it's pretty limited, it was basically, "Oh, Glimmer is a pretty blonde and Marvel is a strong douche". And if they went into depth on all the other 20ish characters it would eat up the book and would stretch it another 150-200 pages probably. 

I keep reading they dropped the ball on the CGI on this one? That really saddens me considering the relatively large budget. Also, the dumbed down violence kills it. I pretty much don't really want to see it anymore... Convince me otherwise!


----------



## flint757 (Mar 25, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> Even then though it's pretty limited, it was basically, "Oh, Glimmer is a pretty blonde and Marvel is a strong douche". And if they went into depth on all the other 20ish characters it would eat up the book and would stretch it another 150-200 pages probably.
> 
> I keep reading they dropped the ball on the CGI on this one? That really saddens me considering the relatively large budget. Also, the dumbed down violence kills it. I pretty much don't really want to see it anymore... Convince me otherwise!



Haha no you hit the nail on the head. No idea about the CGI because I haven't seen it yet, but I'm not expecting much. The director was the director of the movie BIG (no action/CGI flicks on resume), the male lead hasn't been in any movie I've liked and pg-13 removes a lot of violence that made the book interesting in the fast paced moments. Having said that I'm still going to go see it. My low expectation might let me enjoy the film though.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 25, 2012)

There isn't a whole lot of CGI in it, probably a good few minutes where it isn't very good.
The first half did drag a bit but I imagine thats because it was following the books closely. I haven't read the books yet but plan on it so I can't compare the two.

My only complaint is they didn't go very deep into a lot of things they really needed too. Like the "Love story", they didn't emphasize much at all that it had to be done for the show. They also didn't dive very deep into how corrupt the government is.

When Katniss keeps getting warned to stop rebelling or else, you don't get the feeling that she is in any real danger.

Also it does get fairly violent in some scenes but most people seem to be complaining that they toned down the violence for the pg13 rating and that it should have been an R rating and adding more violence. Again I haven't read the books so I can't say, thats just what I keep hearing.

Ultimately if you haven't read the books or don't have much interest in the books. I'll say its worth watching, its definitely pretty good!

I'd say 7.5-8/10 if i'm coming from an unbiased perspective.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 26, 2012)

I keep picturing in my head what it would be like if it was R-rated (and directed by Peter Jackson  lol) and I imagine it being, well, exactly how I imagined it. Too bad. *sigh, I'll probably see it on Tuesday after a friend's birthday dinner.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just saw it and I thought it was pretty good. The beginning and the game parts though the camera made me nauseous. I hate the MTV style camera shooting I get why they did it because it shows the unstable, emotional state of the scenes but I've seen plenty of films do a better job with that. I though there were elements they tried to make seem important, but didn't do a very good job at adding the significance. Then to avoid leaving the important things out they used very odd time spacing for scenes. Ironically I feel they should have made some of the slow scenes a little longer and put "some" of the romance back. I'm glad they removed it as a central element because it was a little gag worthy in the books, but some things just made no sense.

Despite my criticism I still enjoyed it. They pulled off the emotional scenes very well and the actors did a good job.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 4, 2012)

saw it last night...i was disappointed. 
it lacked any emotional connection between the characters. when rue dies, you're forced to say 'so what?'. at the same time, they NEVER mentioned thresh's name until he dies and his death is seen as a big deal. in the book he had a slightly larger part. 
same thing goes for prim being selected. she gets picked, and katniss volunteers. its supposed to be a very emotional scene, and i was saying 'what, thats it?!'. 

love story between katniss and peeta was supposed to be a mockery at the reality tv. everything katniss and haymich did was to try to mock how stupid reality tv was, yet that was not shown in the movie. at the same time, the only flashback that katniss keeps flashing back to is the bread scene, and the lovestory is based on that? sure is missing a LOT

haymich was supposed to be a slobbering drunk with a 'drunk' personality. however, in the movie, they show a considerate drunk who doesn't slur, walks perfectly fine and is fine in every other way. 

they chopped up the relationship between rue and katniss. rue was supposed to resemble prim and was supposed to be a very fragile and delicate lil person. 

katniss was supposed to feel disgusted after she killed those people.



yes, i can understand that the book was supposed to be about katniss...however, even a movie like 'the condemned' were able to introduce all the characters in less than 5 minutes, which made them really memorable. other than emeralds smile, i got nothing from her. cato talking to himself? what the fuck? foxface was somewhat acurate, but only because she didn't say anything. 

at the same time, the relationship that katniss and haymich shared was never shown. okay, so katniss hates haymich, but they never show as to why that is in the movie. its as if katniss was born to hate haymich, and there is no justification as to why...

at the same time, one of the things that interested me the most in the book was the dogs at the very end and how they were the dead tributes. in the movie, they only show the dogs. and what happened to the helicopter that picked up the dead? 



this was the first book i read that had a movie based on it, so i'm not sure if i would have liked it had i not read the book....


----------



## flint757 (Apr 4, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> saw it last night...i was disappointed.
> it lacked any emotional connection between the characters. when rue dies, you're forced to say 'so what?'. at the same time, they NEVER mentioned thresh's name until he dies and his death is seen as a big deal. in the book he had a slightly larger part.
> same thing goes for prim being selected. she gets picked, and katniss volunteers. its supposed to be a very emotional scene, and i was saying 'what, thats it?!'.
> 
> ...



book to movies have those pitfalls usually because if you've read the book you accidentally "automatically" fill in those holes on your own which leaves everyone else going WTF. I thought the same thing about pretty much all of what you said. It is as if they kept pace with the book, but then skipped some things. IMO if you're going to skip parts then you should skip them entirely. Rue's role in the movie was too short, honestly thrashes was too. And I also felt nothing for the characters. I though the bread scene actually would have been better left out or just told because it seemed forced and retarded the way they approached it. The biggest part that irked me though was


Spoiler



the riots that start in the second book all of a sudden take place in this movie. they didn't start until later after the berries. Even if they did it wasn't rues district like they made it seem in the movie that started the revolution. They were like the second...


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 4, 2012)

/\ i haven't read the second book yet, so i cant comment.

but one thing i found absolutely repulsive was the 3 finger salute. 
in the book, they clearly state how its something only their district (12) does. and as such, every district has their own form of salute.

when rue dies, katniss preforms the salute which i took as 'hey, your lil bitch, rue died, and i respect her for dying! heres my salute to district 11 for raising a pointless person'. 

it would have made more sense if they included the bread flying to her via a parachute like in the book...


also...folks from district 12 are supposed to be hungry, starving, skinny folk. katniss looked fairly healthy. healthy to the point where i couldn't tell district 1 from district 12 if they were standing in a line.

and what is district 11? the district where every black person goes while the remaining 11 districts are dominated by white people? in the book they never specified as to what rue or tharesh were, so seeing them black on screen didn't irk me. they just said that these two are a lil dark skinned, so i was kind of thinking of a brown skin tone (let it be present day latin, middle east asian, or south east asian) people...but why is it that not a single other colored person was shown (cinna doesn't count. they never explained his origin). 



oh, and i JUST found out that when katniss JUST entered the games, we see her picking up leaves, and shifting em in her hands/fingers, and then we see her bottle enter a body of water. that one second long scene is about 3 chapters of her going days without water and very close to dying. wtf?! 

also, in the end of the book, peeta has lost a lot of blood and is close to dying. where was that in the book? i was looking forward to the psychological torture experienced by katniss and peeta as they heard catos scream through out the night. the scene could have been only 3 seconds long where cato is being eaten but barley kept alive at night, and then switch to morning (subtle change from night to morning) and the screams are still there and katniss is cringing none stop at the thought of cato suffering so bad. 

and cato speaking to the crowd/game makers at the end didn't make much sense as he was a career tribute. they were born and raised and trained to support the government, so he would NEVER challenge that as he doesn't know the concept of it. 


also, though i dont read much, i always say that if a movie is being based on a comic or a book, it should at least be 3 hours long as there is SO much detail they need to put it. yet time and time again, its always JUST over 2 hours where they are forced to rush through things....doesn't really cut it


----------



## decypher (Apr 4, 2012)

I've finished reading the book last night and my issue mainly is that the book seems to be written for 7th or 8th graders. I did expect something different.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 5, 2012)

decypher said:


> I've finished reading the book last night and my issue mainly is that the book seems to be written for 7th or 8th graders. I did expect something different.



Ya she doesn't use too many big words and it's coming of age type book which means anyone older may not like it as much.


----------



## decypher (Apr 5, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Ya she doesn't use too many big words and it's coming of age type book which means anyone older may not like it as much.



That would pretty much explain why I found it extremely shallow. thanks.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 5, 2012)

I still haven't seen it, but I remember reading the Hunger Games and thinking that it would be cool as a movie. I imagined it would work really well if shot entirely from the first person, because of how the book was written. It seemed like it only had Katniss's view of anything (no cutting to another character or anything like that). Also, it would have made the going deaf in one ear just one of those nice little touches. (Actually, she was deaf in that ear for most of the 'games' part of the book, so it'd probably be really annoying.)


----------



## flint757 (Apr 5, 2012)

decypher said:


> That would pretty much explain why I found it extremely shallow. thanks.



Is it just me or are women writers obsessed with love, relationships, sexless relationships, and friend zone. I just find that shit annoying, it was enough for me to almost stop reading several times that and the fact that the main character is supposed to be a strong female lead according to everyone who read it, but honestly I perceived her as weak.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 7, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Is it just me or are women writers obsessed with love, relationships, sexless relationships, and friend zone. I just find that shit annoying, it was enough for me to almost stop reading several times that and the fact that the main character is supposed to be a strong female lead according to everyone who read it, but honestly I perceived her as weak.



Even then it's pretty weak. The story is pretty good but the writing is so bad my English teacher is going to rewrite the books. It's just so fucking awful I don't want to read Catching Fire even though I want to continue the story. It's like this woman published a first draft, but even a first draft from a competent writer would be better than the dribble she put out.

God damn was that book bad(ly written)!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 8, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Even then it's pretty weak. The story is pretty good but the writing is so bad my English teacher is going to rewrite the books. It's just so fucking awful I don't want to read Catching Fire even though I want to continue the story. It's like this woman published a first draft, but even a first draft from a competent writer would be better than the dribble she put out.
> 
> God damn was that book bad(ly written)!



Haha I thought the same while reading, but I overlooked it. She abused commas and I was surprised so many spelling errors made it through. I'm beginning to think publishers and editors are getting incredibly lazy...


----------

